# crew lookin for...



## day0082 (Jun 30, 2008)

i ned someone that has a house or place there,,, i have a very nice boat,, but only come once a week... show me some good fishing, and the boat is ours,,,,,,,,,really.. 

when i want to fish, you put us on them, the boat is yours the rest of the time... no jokeres.. only people that live there...only pm ... responde.. gotta ck dps. aft, etc...
hwell:


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

What type of boat/motor do you have? Where do you want to fish?


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Where???


----------



## day0082 (Jun 30, 2008)

found a crew.. thanks 2cool.


----------

